# Where are all the 120's at



## hdx 120 (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there any 120 left. These cars are one of the very first coupe,next to the 3200 bertone coupe. They came with the same power plant as the stock 2002. They proceeded the e-9 aka 3.0 csi or csl. The car were 4 inches shorter and alot lighter. These cars are very rare do to that they look ugly, today there is an estimated 500 of these cars worldwide. Lets keep these first real coupes alive 1966 Bmw 2000 C Vin 1000039:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

No love for the 2000 Coupe? 

Tell us a bit more about your car. When did you purchase it? History? Color? Any photos?


----------



## hdx 120 (Nov 19, 2006)

*2000 c resto*

interior out and all of the wood is getting redone.The car came as a auto 2000 c 1966 polaris silver no pictures yet but soon. Puttin a 5 speed tranny but having problems with the driveshaft. The splines are very big and one is missing but it has a number on it. It has to be matched up with the right one or take it to a drive shaft specialist. Hoping to take it to bimmerfest in santa barbara on may 7 2007. It should be fun.:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Good luck with the restoration. I hope you can keep up with the schedule and finish the car until the 'Fest. We want photos!!


----------

